# new from wva



## redneck therapy (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello everyone I am new on the site. I am currently a laid off coal miner in the Wild and Wonderful state of West Virginia. I am really into the 300 fourtrax and all the mods. I registered on Highlifter not to long ago to gain some information but it seems like it is a secret and you will have to pay a fee to know...lol I currently am wanting to put a 18% gear reduction in my Honda and was wanting to know the pieces to do it and if there was anything special you had to do. I am in no way trying to take nobody's business or anything. It is just like I said I am layed off and I have access to a machine shop so why not do it myself and save some money. So if any of you would like to help me out It would be greatly appreciated. I am not going to ask for the dreaded 54% or anything...lol just the mild 18%. Thanks for the help...Great site you guys have here...I cant wait to gain a lot of knowledge from you guys over time.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There's some info on it floating around here somewhere. Welcome to the site.


----------



## ChrisS (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome aboard ******* therapy. What part of WV are you from? I live in I Beckley area. I'll see if I can find that information for you. I also have a 300 fourtrax along with my Can Am Outlander.


----------



## redneck therapy (Jul 7, 2014)

I live right outside of Gilbert...I got some family in Beckley too go there a lot


----------

